# Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Guten Tag,

ich habe hier einen Dell fertig PC stehen wofür ich ein neues Netzteil brauche. Das Problem ist, das die Stromversorgung über einen 8 pin ATX Anschluss läuft und die CPU über einen normalen 4 Pin. Zusätzlich benötige ich nun noch einen 6 pin PCI-E für die neue Grafikkarte. 
Bei dem gekauften Netzteil ist das Problem, dass dieses nur 20 und 24 Pin unterstützt. Das ist leider bei nahezu jedem der Fall. Gibt es nun ein 400+ Watt Netzteil mit den oben genannten Anschlüssen oder sind das nur spezielle Dell Netzteile wo es keine Alternativen gibt?

MfG
TmHans


----------



## Abductee (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Hast du mal nach der Artikelnummer von dem Netzteil gegoogelt?
Wenn der Rechner nicht uralt ist sollte sich doch ein originales Netzteil auftreiben lassen.
Stell mal ein Foto von dem Netzteilaufkleber hier rein.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Wie sieht denn die restliche Hardware aus?


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Das ist ein Dell Optiplex 3020, gekauft dieses Jahr. Hardware müsste nen i3 4160, 4gb ram und nun noch eine Nvidia Grafikkarte (weiß grad nich genau welche) wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Hier ist auchnoch das Typenschild vom standard Dell Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

290 Watt? Mit ner 770 und dem Prozessor glaube ich nicht, dass ein erneuter Kauf dieses NT Sinn machen würde. Die "leichteste" Lösung wäre wohl neues NT + Mainboard.


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Sorry, war doch keine 770, weiß nur das es ne NVIDIA für rund 120€ war. Hab mich vertan


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Wundert mich nur, was das für ein komisches Board ist. 24 Pin ATX ist doch schon seit Jahren Standard, hatte deshalb eher mit nem P4 oder C2D gerechnet.

GPU wird wohl ne 750 sein.

Am besten liest du mal mit Speccy deine Hardware aus.


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Also habe mich nochmal genau erkundigt und nun steht fest, dass folgende Hardware (+ OS) drin ist: 
Intel® Core™ i5-4590 Prozessor (Quad Core, 6MB, 3.30GHz w/HD4600 Graphics)
Windows 7 Professional (64 Bit, Windows 8.1 Lizenz, Medien) - EN, FR, DE, NL, IT 
8 GB1 DDR3 SDRAM bei 1600 MHz
SATA-Festplatte, 3,5 Zoll, 1 TB (7.200 1/min)
Integrierte Intel Grafikkarte, Dell OptiPlex

Und zusätzlich wollte ich, wie du gesagt hast, eine gtx 750 einbauen. Im Anhang ist noch ein Bild, wo man das Problem der Anschlüsse sieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

DIeses Mainboard erinnert mich an meinen alten Pentium 2 Rechner ^^. Nun gut ich befürchte du wirst selbst solltest du das NT nachkaufen können mit 290 Watt am Rande der sicheren Zone sein... abhängig davon wie gut das Ding wirklich die Spannung etc hält. Theoretisch müsste es aber reichen.


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Aber das Problem ist, dass ich kein passendes Netzteil mit 8 pin statt 20/24 pin finde... hat dafür vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Xanten (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Mal ehrlich, wie kann ein NT nach so kurzer Zeit defekt sein? Schließlich hast Du dann ja noch Garantie. Falls aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nicht, kaufe ein neues Mobo+NT(z.B. G450M) und bau alles um. Danach sollte Ruhe sein.
mfG


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Habe jetzt auch einige Zeit gesucht... ich find nix... Wechsel wirklich NT und MB oder noch besser, tritt Dell auf die Füße!


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Das Netzteil ist nicht Defekt. Der PC ist leider schon ca. 6 Monate alt, wodurch man den nichtmehr zurück geben kann. Also gibt es nurnoch als Möglichkeit, ein neues Mobo zu kaufen?


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Das haben wir dann alle falsch verstanden sorry. Ja in dem Fall bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig es sei denn... Was hat dein NT insgesamt für Anschlüsse? Es gibt ja Adapter Lösungen um auf 6 Pin zu kommen. z.B. 4 Pin zu 6 Pin


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Kanns sein das Du einen Dell Optiplex hast ?

Also ein normales NT und dann nen Adapter drann.

Falls ja, dann brauchst Du so einen Adapter :

https://www.adaptare.de/ATX-Adapter-Mainboard-Dell-OptiPlex-3020-7020-9020-T1700-24-pin-Netzteil

[url]http://www.ebay.de/itm/30-cm-ATX-Adapter-24-pin-Netzteil-8-p-Stecker-Dell-OptiPlex-3020-7020-9020-T1700-/361435656839

30 cm ATX-Stromadapter 24-pin Netzteil >: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r




[/URL]


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Also ich habe das Netzteil, welches ich extra gekauft habe, wieder zurück gegeben, d.h. ich habe noch kein neues, nur das aktuelle dell


----------



## Noname1987 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Kanns sein das Du einen Dell Optiplex hast ?
> 
> Also ein normales NT und dann nen Adapter drann.
> 
> ...



Das ist deine Lösung


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Dein einziges Problem aktuell ist doch das du keinen Stromstecker für ne neue Grafikkarte hast oder?

Welche Grafikkarte soll es überhaupt werden?

Mach mal nen Foto von allen Steckern die noch so im Gehäuse sind und nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Mickey, das ist das, was ich gesucht habe. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> 24 Pin ATX ist doch schon seit Jahren Standard, hatte deshalb eher mit nem P4 oder C2D gerechnet.


Ja, aber in letzter Zeit gibt es gehäuft Systeme, bei denen +12V Only Netzteile verbaut werden. Wie in diesem Falle, wo sogar eine *+12V Standby Leitung* vorhanden ist.

Das ganze via Adapter hinzubauen ist zwar theoretisch möglich, aber sehr aufwändig.

Und daher machts mehr Sinn, das Board auszutauschen, gegen ein standard ATX konformes.



TrackmaniaHans schrieb:


> Aber das Problem ist, dass ich kein passendes Netzteil mit 8 pin statt 20/24 pin finde... hat dafür vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?


DAS ist nun wirklich kein Problem.

*Die +12V Standby Leitung ist aber ein Problem!*
Da solltest du noch mal das Handbuch zu Rate ziehen und schauen, ob das Board mit +5VSB überhaupt funktionieren würde.


----------



## TrackmaniaHans (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Klappt das überhaupt bei einem 400W Netzteil mit dem ATX-Stromadapter 24-pin Netzteil > 8-pin-Stecker? Habe mir einige Reviews durchgelesen und gesehen, dass dieser teils durchschmort. Oder sind 400W zu viel für einen solchen Adapter?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Lies dir bitte mal meinen Beitrag GENAU durch, der beantwortet deine Fragen eigentlich ganz gut...

Noch einmal:
ATX Netzteile haben eine 5V Standby Spannung.
Dein Board aber benutzt eine 12V Standby Spannung.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Dell eben. Die basteln sich ihren eigenen Standard hin.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

hm, nee, nich wirklich.

Das is mehr oder minder 'nen Standard, der von mehreren Herstellern verwendet wird...


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Dell fertig PC - neues Netzteil benötigt, 8 Pin Stromversorgung?*

Was das ganze aber nicht wirklich besser macht.


----------

